
Bevy Post-Mortem: My Sharing Economy Startup Failure - colinkeeley
https://colinkeeley.com/blog/bevy-post-mortemmy-sharing-economy-startupnbspfailure
======
ilamont
_We had some success leveraging groups we already belonged to like
neighborhood groups on Facebook and school groups through business school._

I heard from the founder of a local discard/swap site that their original plan
to get people to use an app failed (no one wanted to download it), and they
just ended up creating a group on Facebook which allowed it to take off and
expand to nearby towns.

Not ideal for obvious reasons, but in her case it eliminated a major barrier
to adoption and participation.

